# Z499's IronMagLabs Super DMZ 2.0 Log



## Z499 (Oct 20, 2012)

First I would like to thank Blackstone Labs for sending this to me. I have tried other 17a-methyl's and they have worked great but from what I hear is that SDMZ 2.0 tops them all. Ill be running this 2 caps split daily. 1st cap in the AM before breakfast and 2nd cap PW. If i have an early workout before noon, then I'll take 1st cap pw and 2nd cap in the late afternoon. I will be starting SDMZ 2.0 Monday I cant wait. Please bear with me for this is my first log. I will be running this along with Test E 250mg 2x weekly. Ill be posting pics along with this log. 











Pic of me before we start


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 20, 2012)

thought you didnt have gyno? and worked out...anyway...stats and stuff


----------



## Z499 (Oct 20, 2012)

26yr 
5'9
196lb 
BF% unknown

I dont have gyno my nips have always been soft like that. I'm in the weight room 5-6 days a week, I think there are going to be some nice changes.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 20, 2012)

if you have been a consistent routine mab you should change it up


----------



## Z499 (Oct 20, 2012)

thats actually something I was going to look into. What would you recommend. My mondays are never the same, this Monday I could do legs and then next Monday I could do chest and take 1-2 random days off for rest.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 20, 2012)

i dont really know your history...what you like or dont like...i love supersets....pre exhaust....drop sets

studies keep saying going heavy or light doesnt really matter but you have to reach failure


i always say if you can lift all day...or even everyday...you are probably doing it wrong...full range of motion is proven more effective....feel the muscle work


----------



## Z499 (Oct 20, 2012)

I don't really do supersets, or negatives, perhaps i should add those into my workout  and do more drop sets but I always go for failure


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 20, 2012)

gotta do negatives


----------



## Z499 (Oct 20, 2012)

will do for sure


----------



## Z499 (Oct 29, 2012)

Day 1-Mon
  1 cap
  Breakfast
  Lunch
  1cap PW
  Workout
  Dinner
  Test E 250
  Havent noticed anything. Bench max 205, DB Bench 70, DB Fly 50

  Day 2-Tues
  1 cap
  Breakfast
  Lunch
  1cap PW
  Workout
  Dinner
  Again not much of a difference from day 1
  Squat 298x5 Legpress 945

  Day 3-Wed
  1 cap
  Breakfast
  Lunch
  1cap PW
  Workout
  Dinner
  In the morning muscle felt good and harder. After my workout I had a nice pump.
  DB Shoulderpress 60x8 BB Shoulderpress 115x8 Yates Row 115x10

  Day 4-Thurs
  1 cap
  Breakfast
  Lunch
  1cap PW
  Workout
  Dinner
  250mg Test E
  Muscle is firming up and getting harder.
  BB CURL 75X8, TRI EXT 130X10, PREACHER CURL 70X8

  Day 5-Fri
  1 cap
  Breakfast
  Lunch
  1cap PW
  Workout
  Dinner
  Woke up and looking better, I noticed a a bit of a strength increase and some back pump
  DB Shoulder Press 65x8, BB Shoulderpress 135x8, Yates Ror 135x10

  Day 6-Sat
  1 cap
  Breakfast
  Lunch
  1cap PW
  Workout
  Dinner
  Took the day off and had some bad back pump so I upped the water intake.

  Day 7-Sun
  1 cap
  Breakfast
  Lunch
  1cap PW
  Workout
  Dinner
  Took the day off and still have the back pump so I'm keeping up with more water intake.


----------



## Z499 (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## h3o (Oct 29, 2012)

how long are you doing test e? and you need better pics lol, im the same height but way 8lbs more then you and you look bigger.....  

btw im doing almost the same log as you just running prop instead of e, and i also added eca.  Good luck on your journey.


----------



## Z499 (Oct 29, 2012)

I'm running test e for 12 weeks and on the last 4 weeks I'm adding 50mg Dbol and 100mg Tren ace eod


----------



## h3o (Oct 29, 2012)

whats your goals with this cycle are you trying to bulk? whats your diet like?


----------



## Z499 (Oct 29, 2012)

I'm shoveling in the food and of course I'm Watching what I eat and taking weight gainer. My main goal is to bulk, my next cycle is going to be my cut cycle, which I'm still researching

As for my diet I stay away from restaurants unless its a steak house, last weekend I went O Charley's and had a steak, mashed potatoes, shrimp, fish.


----------



## Z499 (Nov 4, 2012)

another week down

Day 8-Mon
1 cap
  Breakfast
  Lunch
  1cap PW
  Workout
  Dinner
Pin 250mg Test E
DB BENCH 85X8, BENCH 225X6, DB FLY 60X8

Muscle is harder and workout was more intense. Strength has increased along with size.


Day 9-Tues
1 cap
  Breakfast
  Lunch
  1cap PW
  Workout
  Dinner

Squat 315X5, Legpress 1kx6

Back pump isnt bad due to keeping hydrated, and workout feels awesome.

Day 10-Wed
1 cap
  Breakfast
  Lunch
  1cap
  Dinner

Rest due to out of town business trip, muscle is staying hard and im sore as hell from leg day.

Day 11- Thurs
1 cap
  Breakfast
  Lunch
  1cap PW
  Workout
  Dinner
Pin 250mg Test E
DB SHOULDER PRESS 70X8, BB SHOULDERPRESS 145X8, YATES ROW 155X10

Woke up lower back is fatigued as hell. Legs are still alittle tender from leg day. Muscles everywhere else feels great and hard. workout was nice but felt alittle off and it wasnt as intense, but strength in shoulders and back have increased quite a bit and traps are growing nicely.

Day 12-Fri
1 cap
  Breakfast
  Lunch
  1cap PW
  Workout
  Dinner
BENCH 225X6, DB BENCH 90X6, DB FLY 65X6

Woke up and im noticing im recovering pretty quick. Workout I was dragging but strength has gone up a little and im feeling tight.

Day 13-Sat
  Breakfast
1 cap pw
workout
  Lunch
  1 cap
  Dinner
BB CURL 95X8, TRI EXT 160X10, PREACHER CURL 80X8

waited to take first cap after breakfast due to early workout. workout was good and back pump is gone and arms are fatigued.

day 14-sun

1 cap
  Breakfast
  Lunch
  1cap
  Dinner

Woke up arms are sore and i havent felt that in a long time. So i took a rest day and sat in the hot tub and sauna.


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks for the log brother!

Have fun!


----------



## Z499 (Nov 13, 2012)

Day 15 Mon

  1 cap

  Breakfast 

  Lunch 

  1 cap PW

  Work out

  Dinner

  250mg test e

  Squat 315x6

  Woke up and felt great from the rest. Noticing awesome pump, its been nice since the first week but its only gotten better. During the workout my squats felt awesome but when I went to legpress I felt a sharp pain in my lower back, so I decided not to chance it of having a major injury so its ice and ibuprofen. 



  Day 16 Tues

  1 cap

  Breakfast 

  Lunch 

  1 cap PW

  Work out

  Dinner

  Bench 225x7 DB bench 90x6 DB Fly 60x8

  Once my day got going I noticed I was alittle more veiny. All in all I felt good other than my lower back. As for my workout it started slow but it got better as it went on and was able to fry myself? it felt goooood.



  Day 17 Wed

  1 cap

  Breakfast 

  Lunch 

  1 cap PW

  Work out

  Dinner

  Seated shoulder press 155x8 DB shoulder press 70x8 Yates row 185x10

  I felt great and haven?t had any back pump. My workout felt great and I had a nice sweat going.



  Day 18 Thurs

  1 cap

  Breakfast 

  Lunch 

  1 cap PW

  Work out

  Dinner

  250mg test e

  BB curl 100x8 Preacher curl 90x8 Tri ext 170x10

  Had an awesome pump going during workout and also noticed more strength in my arms.



  Day 19 Fri

  1 cap

  Breakfast 

  Lunch 

  1 cap 

  Dinner

  Rest? I LOVE REST, arms are sore and it feels so goooood.



  Day 20 Sat

  1 cap

  Breakfast 

  Lunch 

  1 cap

  Dinner

  Another rest day but still alittle sore and everything feels nice and hard.



  Day 21 Sun

  1 cap

  Breakfast 

  Lunch 

  1 cap PW

  Work out

  Dinner

  BB Shoulder press 155x8 Yates Row 155x8 DB Shoulder Press 70x10

  Had a really nice workout but when I went to do Yates row, I had that sharp pain in my lower back again. So I decided stop, other than that the workout went great.


----------



## Z499 (Nov 13, 2012)

My traps look lopsided because i was trying to hold my phone when it was starting to slip out of my hand


----------



## james-27 (Nov 29, 2012)

So lets get an update on this log. How is cycle going?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 26, 2013)




----------



## Z499 (Feb 26, 2013)

Ah I love it, when KOS gets butt hurt. Yea my first log was a fail, get over it.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 26, 2013)

some guy got butthurt over a neg...so I thought id return the favor...you have no credibility and don't train...congrats...please post more...it is hilarious


----------



## Z499 (Feb 26, 2013)

Trying to start an e fight still won't get the pack of hotdogs off the back of your neck


----------



## HeavyLifter (Feb 26, 2013)

Omg!! KOS I'm so fucking done with your shit. He's my husband and I will Stand behind him no adder what. I'm done with this fucking forum.


----------



## Z499 (Feb 26, 2013)

Honestly don't worry about it, it's the web, enough said. Leave the meltdowns to AZZA


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 26, 2013)

Z499 said:


> Trying to start an e fight still won't get the pack of hotdogs off the back of your neck


you are way fatter at 50 pounds lighter...but talk shit about people...lol...lol....all this over butthurt negs...cry...your tears are so sweet


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 26, 2013)

HeavyLifter said:


> Omg!! KOS I'm so fucking done with your shit. He's my husband and I will Stand behind him no adder what. I'm done with this fucking forum.



don't have a problem with you or him...he just wanted to pm me his tears over a neg...so here we are...its not serious


----------



## HeavyLifter (Feb 26, 2013)

Oh here we go again, well if YOU don't start the shit then it wouldn't have happened


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 26, 2013)

there is a neg system on the board,,,negs and reps are a part of this board...I didn't create or implement the system...I negged him cause I didn't like his post...he pmed me bashing me...his bashing hinted at me being fat,,,this is hilarious because he is in much worse shape than I at a much lower bodyweight...don't want the truth? cant handle the truth? then don't cry over negs...no one cries over reps...grow up


----------



## Z499 (Feb 26, 2013)

Serious question KOS, what's your bf%. Not trying to talk shit or start anything. In 100% honesty I'm under 18% where as in my first pic you posted I was around 24-25% and it took me about 5-6 months to do it. Hopefully I can get another 7point skin fold done this week and post results


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 26, 2013)

I would say 18 to 20 probly......


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 26, 2013)

yesterday


----------



## Z499 (Feb 26, 2013)

Have you gotten a skin fold done?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 26, 2013)

nah...I wouldn't trust it anyway...heavy has it beaten in my head that only bod pod is accurate


----------



## Z499 (Feb 26, 2013)

All ill say is if you do a skin fold is make sure the person using the calipers knows what they're doing or else they can hurt like a son if bitch


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 26, 2013)

and they could be totally inaccurate with inexperienced person or cheap


----------



## Z499 (Feb 26, 2013)

Very true but better than that hand held electronic crap.


----------

